# CC Caravan Europe sites guides - is there a 2013 version?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I need to get updated versions of my books (using 2010 vintage :roll: ), and I've looked on the CC website and see that they have what's described as the 2012 guide, but on the covers of the books it's described as 2012/13. Are they published bi-annually now? (which means that the next new one will be in 2014? Or will there be a 2013 book(s) out soon? I don't want to shell out for the France / Spain guides only to find that a new one is published a week after I buy it! :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this disappeared down the index page quickly,,,,,, anybody know?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was looking too Mike, for the same reason as you.

Can't help though as I'm just as confused. I do seem to recall that the Caravan Europe guides used to be published in late February/early March.

Crafty how they publish three volumes now - wonder if the sizes made it necessary or is it just a way of charging more for the same?

Cynical . . . who, me?? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Zeb; I'll have a look on the CC site and see if they say anything. Maybe they intend doing different books alternate years?


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*CC Caravan Europe sites*

I was asking CC about continental touring well before Xmas and they put me on the list to get their Continental Caravaning Guide (Summer 2013) I duly received one of the second editions. Whether they have any left now I dont know. Contact them and ask.
Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a bump to remind me - watch this space! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK it has always been valid for 2 years, so I suspect the next edition will be at the end of this year ready for next, but the conents don't change markedly in my opinion - many of the reviews are dtaed from several years before with corresponding prices and details.

Happy to be proved wrong though.... 

but this adds another bump.

Dave


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

The one and only book we get is camperstop, that with the downloads and put into you sat nav is that is needed for traveling in all of Europe. We renew it each year and think its money well spent


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I had a look at the CC forum about this last night, and was going to report back but Nuke was twiddling, so left it! 

Somebody had asked the question on the CC forum, and a staff member came on and said the guides were now being produced biannually, so next updates would be early 2014. Maybe it would make sense for them to take the opportunity to publish in alternate years, (or is that too logical for the CC?) :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Mike.

I was going to phone them for a definitive response, but it looks like you have got there before me. :wink:

Can't decide whether to renew our 2010 guides or not. We use Autoroute pushpins all the time and have never yet had a problem finding somewhere suitable to stay.

Mrs Zeb does like to cross refer to a "proper" guide book and get the finer details, but if I buy the guides now I'm getting last year's book with 2011 entries - since at best they can only ever be at least a year behind publication date. Is it worth forking out for two year old data, most of which will not have changed much anyway (_and as Penquin observes_) in any event may have been significantly out of date even when published.

Hmmmmm??? Think I just talked myself out of it. :lol:

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They did used to be updated annually. I asked the same question of the Club only a few days ago but never got a reply from any staff member although another member said they are now only bi-annual.

I decided not to bother and mine are 2006! I certainly wouldn't bother with new ones if mine were 2010.

I have decided to stick with the ACSI guides and my old CC 2006 guides until the 2014 editions come out.
peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, looks like I'll stick with 2010, but have the latest ACSI & camping cheques, plus MHF guide, POIs and pushpins for aires / stellplatz, and CCinfos on a stick - that lot should be enough to cover most eventualities!! 8)


----------

